# Dashed Dream of Living in Italy



## Maurice Shortt (Sep 8, 2013)

I just received the list of visa requirements from the Consulate-General in San Francisco. The fact sheet is not dated so I have no idea when it was revised. The requirements include many vague words such as 'substantial,' 'stable,' 'steady.' It all makes sense until one reads down to requirement 6: Bank statements for the last 6 months showing a consolidated balance of $50,000. Number 8 reads: Medical insurance $50,000. While I have bank funds and more than adequate pension funds, I don't have $50,000 in the bank that can just sit there without being used. Do health insurance companies actually issue policies that have a $50,000 base? Number 9: requires a list of some kind of regarding assets and Number 10 mentions an FBI report.
The financial requirements probably eliminate me and my companion from consideration and consequently, I have to probably eliminate Italy from our considerations. That is unless, there is some legal way to circumvent these strenuous demands. Just saying . . . . . . . .


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

You may not be completely out of the running so don't give up too soon.

Most health insurance policies in the US have a cap greatly exceeding $50,000 ($1 million is common), so I would say if you have any health insurance at all (Medicare/Medicaid doesn't count) then you are probably okay on that requirement.

As to consolidated wealth, do you currently own a home? If so, then the difference between the home's market value and outstanding mortgages can probably be counted towards the $50,000 requirement, especially if you indicate you plan to sell the home prior to your move.

Also, the higher your pension/social security/other regular income, the more likely you may be able to get a pass or reduction on the consolidated wealth requirement.

Of course, 401k or other IRA-type savings would also count towards the consolidated wealth requirement.


----------



## Maurice Shortt (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks a bunch for the info. I'll have to look into private health insurance, right now I have medicare and a supplemental.

My pension funds would meet their requirement, but I'd have to be very carful about the other $50,000 as I do have a mortgage but right now the difference is about $40,000 so it may work out. Do you know anything about Spanish requirements? I've sent off a letter to their consulate today.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Maurice Shortt said:


> Thanks a bunch for the info. I'll have to look into private health insurance, right now I have medicare and a supplemental.
> 
> My pension funds would meet their requirement, but I'd have to be very carful about the other $50,000 as I do have a mortgage but right now the difference is about $40,000 so it may work out. Do you know anything about Spanish requirements? I've sent off a letter to their consulate today.


ive sent you a private message don't lose hope


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

PPACA-compliant U.S. medical insurance policies, which is most of them now, have abolished lifetime caps. The coverage limit isn't $50,000 (the minimum for visa qualification) or $1,000,000 it's unlimited. Unlimited is more than $50,000. 

The key, though, is that the policy must provide coverage in Italy. International coverage is somewhat less common but certainly not unknown, and sometimes it's possible to add such coverage to a U.S. medical insurance policy for an additional fee (usually very modest) if not already included. And, if the fee is not so modest, international medical insurance with coverage in Italy and at least a $50,000 lifetime cap is quite inexpensive for most people.


----------



## Larry and Arlene (Aug 14, 2012)

Greetings from American ExPats who went through the process recently. It can be done. The wording on requirements is vague because the Italians want the latitude to weigh each individual. Fundamentally, they expect an immigrant to be an asset and not a liability on an already strained infrastructure.

Go to the Italian Ministry of Internal Affairs website and download their, in English, "Living in Italy Legally." On the financial side- the underlying issue is whether you have a source of reliable and sustained income from sources outside Italy that al least match comparable Italian pension levels and whether you have a capital base beyond that to cover contingencies. The latter could be any form of investments, etc.

If one pays attention, gives them everything they want in the format in which they want it - it can go reasonably well. We got our Elective Residence Visas through the Consulate in Los Angeles in three weeks. One we applied, we got our Permesso di Soggiorno in three months. So it is doable. But do your homework, don't take any shortcuts on paperwork and be patient.

About the best advice we got on dealing with the Italian Bureaucracy was to recognize there is a 'right way,' a 'wrong way' and 'their way.' Don't fight it, do it 'their way.' The wonderful town we live in has had human habitation since 9 BCE. Here they take the long view and being in a hurry to get something done for your convenience isn't high on the must list. But there are multiple compensations to being here. And we couldn't be happier that we did it.


----------



## ToscanaAmericana (Oct 7, 2013)

We found that SFO Consulate to be the most difficult...through our own experience and the experiences of several people we've run into over the years. So, starting from that point, be sure you go with more than paperwork than you need. You can use a copy of your financial status by printing off your worth including investments. You will need an airline ticket to where you are going in Italy and the exact amount of the visa fee in $$$. I had seen online that they would only take euros, which I brought with me, but SFO wanted only USD. But the woodman I went to gave me a little time to run to an ATM to get the exact amount. She saved me because a person from the line outside later told me he had been refused because of that. You can go online to receive and print an insurance quote. Also be sure to go very early and bring a book to read while in line, and the most important thing ... The night before, review each and every document and photo so there is absolutely nothing missing.


----------

